# SBL 13 TS spindle keyway



## Bamban (Jan 29, 2018)

I am back in the garage after total knee replacement starting to do some more work on the SBL 13. One small item I need to correct is the movement of the TS spindle, it rotates ever so slightly. I pulled the spindle out hoping to get the keyway out and maybe duplicate it, trying to pry the keyway it would not budge. Did not want to do any more digging in taking the risk of gouging the bore.

Is there a pin holding the keyway in? Could not see anything on the outside, the TS has been heavily repainted over the years, if a pin or screw is there, it has been covered up.

Thank you.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 29, 2018)

Good to hear that your back in the shop!


----------



## Bamban (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, Jeff. We need to hookup sometime


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 29, 2018)

I had both knees replaced, a life changing event, good luck, the harder you work in re-hab the better results you'll have.


----------



## derf (Jan 29, 2018)

Had me confused for a minute.....I think you mean the tail stock QUILL.  I just looked at mine, it goes in from the top, but it can be punched out from the bottom. You need to separate the base from the top to see the hole.


----------



## Bamban (Jan 29, 2018)

derf said:


> Had me confused for a minute.....I think you mean the tail stock QUILL.  I just looked at mine, it goes in from the top, but it can be punched out from the bottom. You need to separate the base from the top to see the hole.



Thank you.

Are you talking about the keyway that goes in the quill slot? The keyway I am talking about is at bottom of the TS bore.


----------



## Bamban (Jan 29, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> I had both knees replaced, a life changing event, good luck, the harder you work in re-hab the better results you'll have.



Thank you

The right knee is scheduled on 3 April. For 3 months prior to the left knee replacement I went twice a week at the VA Clinic Physical Theraphy for leg and knee muscle conditioning, 2 weeks post ops back at the VA twice a week concentrating on balance and strengthening. We will continue with the regimen leading up for the next procedure. Walking  around the neighborhood in between PT workout.


----------



## derf (Jan 30, 2018)

The key itself has a round shank that sits in hole about 1/2' in dia. The key is T shaped with the round shank on the bottom and the square part is longer than the diameter of the hole. The hole is drilled from the bottom of the tailstock casting. The working part of the key straddles the hole, and the round shank keeps it in place so it must be pushed out from the bottom.


----------



## Bamban (Jan 31, 2018)

derf said:


> The key itself has a round shank that sits in hole about 1/2' in dia. The key is T shaped with the round shank on the bottom and the square part is longer than the diameter of the hole. The hole is drilled from the bottom of the tailstock casting. The working part of the key straddles the hole, and the round shank keeps it in place so it must be pushed out from the bottom.



Thanks.

Is there anything holding the round shank in the hole?

Nez


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 31, 2018)

The right knee is scheduled on 3 April. For 3 months prior to the left knee replacement I went twice a week at the VA Clinic Physical Theraphy for leg and knee muscle conditioning, 2 weeks post ops back at the VA twice a week concentrating on balance and strengthening. We will continue with the regimen leading up for the next procedure. Walking  around the neighborhood in between PT workout.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you're setting yourself up for success, do you know the difference between a terrorist and a physical thearapist, you can negotiate with a terrorist, let me know how you do, Gene.


----------



## kvt (Jan 31, 2018)

Gene,   you must have meet some of the ones I have had.    PT stands for Pain and torture


----------



## derf (Jan 31, 2018)

Just a little friction holds it. Once the quill is in place it can't go anywhere.


----------

